# My leo is nesting



## turtlelady80 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's 1:30am and she just stopped digging. A little late don't you think? My adrenalin is wearing off and I'm getting tired lol. Now I wait for her to lay, cover them up and walk away before I retrieve the eggs so I might be up all night. Worth it of course but I'm used to my torts either nesting during the day or early afternoon. Can't wait til morning to get the eggs because I don't want to wake up to the dirty work of a raccoon. Those damn things! I'm excited to see how many she lays. This is her first time


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 17, 2012)

Very eggciting news!!! Hope she lays many many eggs for you.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 18, 2012)

She fell asleep lol. No eggs lol. I noticed the ground was really hard and she really worked on it but I guess she got tired of trying. I dug it all up with a shovel so if she goes back to that spot it'll be easier for her. We'll see.


----------



## Neal (Jul 18, 2012)

They dig test holes a lot. One of my females has dug a nest ever morning for the past 5 days now...no eggs yet


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine laid just the other day as well. Three days ... three holes in the middle of the night ... finally laid them in the middle of the day! Patience is a virtue!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 18, 2012)

You said it....PATIENCE. She dug again this evening but stopped. I went out and got peat moss, sand and dirt and mixed it up and made 3 large mounds in different spots in her enclosure (mostly in corners) We'll see if she even uses it. She's sleeping now. Maybe she'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

After she gets her rest she will be at it again.  I'm sure shes pooped.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't want her to start digging now anyway lol. It's 11:20pm. I want to sleep tonight. (unlike last night)


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> I wouldn't want her to start digging now anyway lol. It's 11:20pm. I want to sleep tonight. (unlike last night)



HA! Hopefully she starts as soon as you wake up so then your both well rested.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

hope you get some sleep and she lays during the day. Ive been up many full moon nights before its exhausting during wee hours. Try to catch the eggs as she drops them instead of digging them up, would be faster and safer for the eggs. : )


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 19, 2012)

Digging again tonight. 3rd night in a row. She always waits until it is dark. She is using the mound of peat moss, dirt and sand mixture that she watched me make last night lol. We'll see what happens. We got a lot of rain today so I am hoping that helped.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my fingers crossed! ^.^


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 20, 2012)

Good luck I wish my other girl would start nesting!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 23, 2012)

She finally found her "perfect spot" yesterday evening. She started digging around 5:30pm (earlier than her usual time, yay) and finished around 11:30pm. I wanted to collect the eggs as they dropped but given the fact that she had several attempts and no eggs, I didn't want to bother her. She laid 4 semi large eggs (5 if you count the one she dropped with no nesting behavior, looks bad) No cracks so I am happy about that In the incubator set at 86 degrees 80% humidity, lid on with holes. I will give it air exchange every week and I won't be messing with them. We will see what happens. Wish them luck! Thanks!!


----------



## Neal (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck!

Have we seen pictures of this female?


----------



## RonHays (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats! And good luck.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck!!

Were they hard to touch when you picked them up or soft?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't posted a pic of her yet. I will. And the eggs were hard not soft. I've had soft, kind of mushy eggs before out of my sulcata if that's what you are referring to. They are what's called "slug eggs". Kind of like an egg with no outer shell. Their no good. AKA duds. She laid 5 duds before actually nesting her "good" eggs. Thanks for all the GOOD LUCKS guys


----------



## ssydney (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted


----------

